# Seelengebundene sachen entzaubern lassen



## Moltor (17. April 2009)

Hallo

Kann ich sachen die seelengebunden sind irgendwie duch verzauberer entzaubern lassen (z.B. im handelsfenster) um
so an die materialien zu kommen?



Sorry für die wohl doofe frage aber es interessiert mich halt

mfg der Moltor.


----------



## Dexron (17. April 2009)

kurz: nein


p.s. first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moltor (17. April 2009)

kurz danke :-)


----------



## Greshnak (17. April 2009)

sollte das nicht erst mit dem patch ermöglicht werden?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. April 2009)

Wo steht oder stand das? Oder wieder nur ich habe gehört das......^^

Wäre zwar eine schöne Sache für diejenigen die keine Verzauberkunst haben, aber der Markt dafür (AH + die VZ) würde total zusammenbrechen und wäre nichts mehr wert.


----------



## tomcat78 (22. April 2009)

Hab auch ne dumme Frage. Hab die Verzauberkunst erlernt aber ab bzw wie kann ich meine seelengebundenen Sachen entzaubern so das ich sie noch brauchen kann und keine essenzen draus werden.
LG tomcat


----------



## Dexron (22. April 2009)

tomcat78 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne dumme Frage. Hab die Verzauberkunst erlernt aber ab bzw wie kann ich meine seelengebundenen Sachen entzaubern so das ich sie noch brauchen kann und keine essenzen draus werden.
> LG tomcat




ich hab dein satz mehrfach gelesen...aber iwi werd ich nicht schlau was du eigentlich fragen willst.

möglichkeit 1: wenn du sachen entzaubert hast, sind diese verschwunden und du erhälts grundstoffe zum verzaubern (essenzen, splitter, staub etc)

möglichkeit 2: der skill vom entzaubern hängt von deinem verzauberskill ab, wenn du auf entzaubern klickst und über das item fährst, steht der benötigte verzauberskill da und du weisst, ob du es schon entzaubern kannst oder nicht.

möglichkeit 3: du kannst mit deinem skill nicht bestimmen, welche materialien beim entzaubern entstehen. die materialien sind dem jeweiligen lvl angepasst, es gibt iwo eine liste, wo steht zu wieviel % welche materialien droppen. bei manchen zu 100%


ich hoffe eine möglichkeit beantwortet deine frage


mfg


----------



## Virikas (8. Mai 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> möglichkeit 2: der skill vom entzaubern hängt von deinem verzauberskill ab, wenn du auf entzaubern klickst und über das item fährst, steht der benötigte verzauberskill da und du weisst, ob du es schon entzaubern kannst oder nicht.



Die Anzeige hast aber auch nur mit entsprechendem Addon wie Enchantrix. Im Standard Blizz UI ohne irgendwelche extras erfährst du erst beim Versuch etwas zu entzaubern, welche VZ Stufe du brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexron (8. Mai 2009)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Die Anzeige hast aber auch nur mit entsprechendem Addon wie Enchantrix. Im Standard Blizz UI ohne irgendwelche extras erfährst du erst beim Versuch etwas zu entzaubern, welche VZ Stufe du brauchst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was aber nur ein klick ist um den mauszeiger zu aktivieren, und somit in meinen augen kein addon rechtfertigt, welches wieder ressourcen von meinem system frisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kein flame gegen dich langsuir, aber bin ein gegner von zu vielen addons für die einfachsten dinge.

/ironieon
aber manche brauchen halt für alles und überall ein addon, um zu wissen, mit wieviel °C und m/sek der 15:58Uhr furz dein A... verlässt und wieviele mücken dabei krittisch in der nase getroffen wurden und zu welchem preis man nun deren zerfetzte gehirne im AH verkaufen kann oder ob man diese lieber entzaubert, das addon zeigt dir an, ob dein skill dazu ausreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ironieoff

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Mai 2009)

Die Hauptfunktion von Enchantrix ist eine andere. Das der benötigte VZ-Level angezeigt wird, wenn man was entzaubern will ist nur ein netter Zusatz. Früher konnte sowas vom Blizzard UI selbst gar nicht angezeigt werden. Mittlerweile besteht schon die Hälfte des gesamten Blizzard UI´s aus Addons von Fans und diese sind in der Regel sogar sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Bodo_der_Ohrwurm (25. Juli 2010)

Bevor ich einen neuen Beitrag eröffne reihe ich gleich meine (blöde) Frage an die anderen an:

Ist es mittlerweile möglich seelengebundene Gegenstände entzaubern zu lassen wenn man sie ins Nicht-Handel Fenster zieht?

Ja [ ] Nein [ ] 

reicht vollkommen aus.

Danke

der Bodo


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2010)

[X] nein
[  _] ja

Der Grund dürfte bekannt sein. Das wird es nie geben.


----------

